# KVM-Extender



## tomatensaft (27 Februar 2008)

Abend !

Brauche einen KVM Extender fuer 40-50m entfernung and 1280x1024 Auflösung.

Welche nehmt ihr denn da ?


----------



## edi (27 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wie wäre es hiermit 



http://www.ihse.de/deutsch/dvxi.htm

http://www.ihse.de/deutsch/434-sx.htm


----------



## Sven_HH (27 Februar 2008)

...oder hier mit

http://www2.inmac.de/gy_portal/inde...n=com_oscommerce&osMod=product_info1&Itemid=1

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sockenralf (27 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben mit Aten gute Erfahrungen gemacht



MfG


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Februar 2008)

tomatensaft schrieb:


> Abend !
> 
> Brauche einen KVM Extender fuer 40-50m entfernung and 1280x1024 Auflösung.
> 
> Welche nehmt ihr denn da ?



Hallo,

hochwertige Lösungen gibt es bei *Lindy*.


----------



## tomatensaft (3 März 2008)

Danke für eure Zahlreichen antworten,

werd mal sehen was mir da am meisten zusagt !


----------

